# gas coal basket for fireplace



## sgcsalsero (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi, anybody have a recommendation for one of these.  Wife likes the look and my back fireplace is currently not used.  Example: http://www.efireplacestore.com/fsd-obco19p1f.html

Thank you


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont have the fireplace place coal basket. But I do have the cast Iron gas (natural) gas stove coal affect 20,000 buts that get used every day. It has 19 single coals in it. Ive had if for about 6 years now. It heats really good.I really like it. Its looks like you are burning real coal. the coals glow red orange an the flames wiggles up threw the coals and flicher yellow and blue.  See avitar.It has a metal. heat exchanger in it with a glass window for viewing in the door.


----------



## sgcsalsero (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks, would you mind posting a link to your stove?


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 25, 2013)

Internet direct merchaint  USA http://www.woodstoves.net/ ask for Aneete toll free State Montana USA. Hearth net. approved .

Mfg. http://esse.com/    Click on stoves gas.  Britain made.   There is 2 models for the gas coal effect. They still send the wood cooker over to The usa  I dont know about the gas stoves.  You would have to call woodstoves.net (Obadiahs)   and ask Aneete  I bought the last one in the USA. its was new 1979 model.Vista.Left in a ware house in PA. USA  Bought it about 6 years ago from Obadiahs.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a video of one of Esse gas coal effect stove burning u tube. Short video by Esse. So you can get an idea what fire will look like. I would think the coal basket would look about the same.
Link   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZNGICRBTXY&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## sgcsalsero (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks a lot - that is a nice looking stove


----------



## FanMan (Jan 26, 2013)

That's kinda cool, though a real coal stove burns with mostly blue flames once it gets going (at least mine does).  But it makes me wonder:  are or were baskets like that used to burn coal in a wood fireplace?  If so, that could solve the all night burn (or lack thereof) problem in my cabin fireplace...


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 26, 2013)

It depends on the real coal. Hard coal burns blue flames and soft coal burns yellow flames. Soft coal is real sooty gets all over the place and out side. Utah has soft coal which can't burn any more. epa reg. I have a real coal basket for the fire place.The coal baskets are   British Victorian .


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is the link to a gas coal basket burning.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Xuaod-pdL8&feature=player_embedded

Link to gas coals USA, Victorian  http://www.gascoals.com it will tell you all about them.


----------

